# [BOOT ANIMATION] Kindle Fire rings



## j2cool

Just a little boot animation i whipped up in After Effects.

Not gonna lie, this was based off a template. But it was edited and resized by me, and made to work with the KF. the logo is custom made by me as well.

1080p Video of bootanimation





real-world boot up (thanks, oldnslow!)
http://dl.dropbox.co...0124_201436.mp4

Download HERE


----------



## bukowski

very nice, kudos!


----------

